# Im Losing My Wife



## Achillesthegr8 (Jul 27, 2010)

ok ive been married about 7 years we have 2 kids ones 4 the other is 9 months old and i love my wife and kids with all my heart 

last saturday my wife told me that she is depressed and she dont know why but that she had lost her feelings for me and doesnt know if the depression is causing it or if she really does not love me anymore so im currently moved out and she has gone to the doctor for meds to help her with her depression 

my question is should i go back and be there for her or let her do this on her on i have talked to many family members and friends and they seem to think im doing the right thing but i dont feel good about it at all i just hope its just her being depressed and not that she really does not love me anymore


----------



## mommaof3 (Jul 29, 2010)

I personally believe that you should at least talk her into staying there to help support her until she has found proper and effective treatment for her depression. It will be good for the kids to be around someone who isn't depressed because even if she tries to be happy for the kids.. they will still notice. Then after she is over her depression she can give a clear answer.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

When someone is depressed, their feelings are all messed up. They often don't really know how they feel. It's entirely possible, and even likely, that once she starts treatment and it becomes effective, she'll realize she still very much has feelings for you. I do think you should be there for her, but I also think you can't push too hard, or it could make things worse. I think the best thing to do is just to let her know you are there for her, and ask her what you can do to help her and make things easier for her.


----------



## Okie (Jul 14, 2010)

Whatever you do don't let them give her Prozac for her depression. It can mess up someone's sex drive and their ability to feel love. Even if it doesn't mess up their drive, it can inhibit their ability to fully enjoy sex and have an orgasm. Cymbalta is a better choice.


----------

